# Word warning? *** mods can u please Read this



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I wanna know if i can use this for my avatar...lol its pretty funny

Avatar Derived from this pic...










avatar =


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Good luck with that one man!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol...that N word is soo not ment wat it used to be...its slang for basically somthing not Derogetory....

so i dono...thats why i didnt change my avatar...wanted approval first...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, forget Arafat, that is one hot news reporter!!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

haha, she's french i think


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> Um, forget Arafat, that is one hot news reporter!!!!


no sh*t.. shes a betty! who is she??


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ahhh I forget that girls name.
But there are videos of her all over the net....Damn she's hot


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not too sure about that avatar you want. 
and yes, that news reporter is quite the hottie


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant help but stare at that clevage


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol that clevage is whack...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> lol that clevage is whack...


Yeah, the cleavage isn't too great. Just overall 'hotness'


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> lol that clevage is whack...


Yeah, the cleavage isn't too great. Just overall 'hotness'








[/quote]








YOUR wack Tom!







Thats the perfect clevage.. that lil "space" in there!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not as good as the cleavage in her Bruce Almighty movie look alike, "Susan Ortega"

Wait, better pic. And she has the 'space'.... that one would require....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I always felt that God made a huge mistake in that movie when he didnt sleep with her.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well what do the members think?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Well what do the members think?


I think their both hot as hell.

?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Not as good as the cleavage in her Bruce Almighty movie look alike, "Susan Ortega"
> 
> Wait, better pic. And she has the 'space'.... that one would require....


Oh man, Catherine Bell is a godess.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Well what do the members think?


i have no personal issue with his suggested avatar.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Not as good as the cleavage in her Bruce Almighty movie look alike, "Susan Ortega"
> 
> Wait, better pic. And she has the 'space'.... that one would require....


Oh man, Catherine Bell is a godess.
[/quote]

Ay carumba, agreed. I got distracted in the movie as well, Jennifer Anis-who?

one more...

(sorry for the derail.... whatever, sure on the avatar thing...)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Not as good as the cleavage in her Bruce Almighty movie look alike, "Susan Ortega"
> 
> Wait, better pic. And she has the 'space'.... that one would require....


Oh man, Catherine Bell is a godess.
[/quote]








indeed!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What is it about her that short hair works soooo much better? strange.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG!!! The last few pics were HOT!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm starting to see how Lounge folks have more posts.....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL i love watching topics go way off topic. 
but in this particular one, it couldnt have worked out better


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Agreed we should have a Hot chicks section where it just devoted to the sexy female form...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Omnius said:


> Agreed we should have a Hot chicks section where it just devoted to the sexy female form...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I disagree, I like the random hot chicks post that is now famous thanks to the great Bullsnake. If you wander into a hot chicks thread you know what you're expecting and there's less of a 'wow' element.

With these threads you could get a scary fat person or a hottie, it's kinda like a scary casino game!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Not as good as the cleavage in her Bruce Almighty movie look alike, "Susan Ortega"
> 
> Wait, better pic. And she has the 'space'.... that one would require....


Oh man, Catherine Bell is a godess.
[/quote]
Dude I would so pee in her butt. I love Catherine Bell.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I couldn't pee in her butt, there'd be pee all over the ceiling


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Not as good as the cleavage in her Bruce Almighty movie look alike, "Susan Ortega"
> 
> Wait, better pic. And she has the 'space'.... that one would require....


Oh man, Catherine Bell is a godess.
[/quote]








indeed!









[/quote]


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> I couldn't pee in her butt, there'd be pee all over the ceiling


........dude


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hahahahaha.

I never realized there was such a large following of people using 'pee in her butt':
http://pee-in-her-butt.urbanup.com/178461


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> I couldn't pee in her butt, there'd be pee all over the ceiling


........dude :rock:
[/quote]

Hey, myphen brought that phrase in, not me! Myphen, that link made me laugh out loud! Holy crap!



> The #1 sign of affection toward the girl that you really like...#2 is to fart on her


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i like this thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Needs another pic...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Fido said:


>


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> ...


Dude, did you completely miss the theme of this thread?

f*cking Fido


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Fido said:


> *snip*


GET OUT NAO!!!!1!!11


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

can anyone tell me why the hell this became a porn thread..this is suppose to be about my new avatar...wtf


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats the way P-fury works..

more pics please....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't want to derail this thread, but the newscaster in the first post is Melissa Theuriau.
She's French and undeniably the hottest newscaster in the world.


----------



## Hottie (Oct 31, 2003)

Omnius said:


> Thats the way P-fury works..
> 
> more pics please....












And to remind Filo of who were posting....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoops, that was my g/f's login. Want to make sure I get credit for that vid!!!







I think an instant 'member of the month' should be awarded for that find!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't mind the avatar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

MOAR PICS OF MELISSA THEURIAU!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If we had hotties like that on my local station, I'd watch all the time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.......wow.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Is she the one that strips during the newscast?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> Is she the one that strips during the newscast?


Not in real life, -just in my imagination.

















I don't know who this Catherine Bell is, but she is hot!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

the avataar is cool but not as cool as the pics


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

She was the other newscaster in Bruce Almighty.

This real newscaster might have her beat but I'd let them both stick around if I had the choice....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

i LOVE how derailed this got!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Moar Catherine Bell!








Them is some tog old bitties!








I see she did a topless scene. mmm


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh PM the topless pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Omnius said:


> Oh PM the topless pics


i second that


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Oh PM the topless pics


i second that :nod:
[/quote]
I can't link directly to topless pics. 
So click on this link, then press on the arrow pointing to the right to advance one photot.
Link---> http://www.timeformovies.com/GallerieFotog...es/brunch15.htm


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Hottie said:


> Thats the way P-fury works..
> 
> more pics please....












And to remind Filo of who were posting....
[/quote]
omg









acestro for the win. that is my new avatar!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

myphen said:


> Thats the way P-fury works..
> 
> more pics please....












And to remind Filo of who were posting....
[/quote]
omg









acestro for the win. that is my new avatar!








[/quote]

yesssssssssssssss!

one more time


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

A HOT lady in hollywood with REAL breasts?? GTFO!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

funny avatar, i see no types of derogatory circumstancesd in the picture besides the use of the "N" word which i normally do not condone, but i do find it quite funny


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

no prob with avatar


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like the ladies...nummies.... especially that news reporter...i wouldn't mind rompin her


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that french news caster is unbelievably hot!!!! i mean....wow


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

id watch the news in whatever language she was speaking!!!!! too bad i cant find the news channel she is on in france on my satellite









she is one of the most gorgeous women ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> id watch the news in whatever language she was speaking!!!!! too bad i cant find the news channel she is on in france on my satellite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah almost as hot as whoppi goldberg.
mmmmmmm

View attachment 101057


lol why must i ruin everything?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

nattereri2000 said:


> yeah almost as hot as whoppi goldberg.
> mmmmmmm
> [gross attachment]
> lol why must i ruin everything?


blech -are you trying to kill me?








Here's one more pic of melissa to cleanse our eyes.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

One way to get people to okay an avatar that might piss off some people, just post pictures of hot girls to distract us.



nattereri2000 said:


> id watch the news in whatever language she was speaking!!!!! too bad i cant find the news channel she is on in france on my satellite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah almost as hot as whoppi goldberg.
mmmmmmm

lol why must i ruin everything?
[/quote]

Ban.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> yeah almost as hot as whoppi goldberg.
> mmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 101057
> ...


Great, now I'm hungry again since my breakfast is on the floor.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> yeah almost as hot as whoppi goldberg.
> mmmmmmm
> 
> lol why must i ruin everything?


Great, now I'm hungry again since my breakfast is on the floor.
[/quote]










(notice I take the pic out of the quote!!!!)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok ok im sorry guys

here to make up for my misbehavior ive included somethign slighter better than...whoopi (shivers)

View attachment 101140


View attachment 101141


View attachment 101142


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

i HATE everything about lohan.... except her boobies


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 101143


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

is that hillary duff????


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 101144


View attachment 101145


View attachment 101146


View attachment 101147


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

No way she went from these








to those naturally. Someone is showing off her new set


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 101150
View attachment 101149
View attachment 101148


View attachment 101157


View attachment 101158


View attachment 101159


View attachment 101160


View attachment 101161


View attachment 101162


there are we back to cool everyone? geez


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Lohan is a Goddess








I don't care what you people say!








View attachment 101164


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nattereri2000 said:


> View attachment 101143


That tanktop is struggling to keep those puppies on a leash.


----------



## Satans_LiL_Helper (Mar 29, 2006)

I still think Liz Cho is the hottest newscaster I've ever seen.









About that avatar.... I think its totally tasteless, disrepectful, and most of all, RACIST.

I LOVE IT!!!







Good Luck!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

pics of hillary duff are fake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, just flipped my laptop off of my lap without using my hands


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> Um, just flipped my laptop off of my lap without using my hands


ewwwwww


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> Um, just flipped my laptop off of my lap without using my hands


That was disturbing.

No problem with the avatar here, actually its pretty funny. And I completely condone more pics being posted in this thread!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I wonder if there will be a problem with my avatar. :~


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice avatar myphen...lol...ultimate fishook there....i don't care if those pics of hill duff are fake...still looks nice....and lohan is def hot....she's got some big ole milk jugs on her.....mmmmmmmmm, mama


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow derailed i dont think describes it enough... but enjoyable nonetheless... keep it up!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> View attachment 101143


I love Hillary Duff. Such a great musician.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol yeah right!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> Um, just flipped my laptop off of my lap without using my hands


ewwwwww








[/quote]

sorry


----------



## Satans_LiL_Helper (Mar 29, 2006)

damn you kids get worked up easy.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looking at this thread makes me really wish i had a laptop so i could bring my computer to the bathroom with me.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


>


never mind about my previous statement, i wouldnt wanna get any PUKE on my lap top!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA that one was just for you dude...so you can lube up and buff the wood.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.


agree 100%


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude i fall in love with that french reporter chick everytime i see her pics...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> dude i fall in love with that french reporter chick everytime i see her pics...


yeah she's pretty hot


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.


whew, good thing this is a thread about the N word... or else i would be banned for posting this...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> > Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> whew, good thing this is a thread about the N word... or else i would be banned for posting this...


we dont wanna see your girlfriends

or your babies momma's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

boba fett said:


> > Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> agree 100%:nod:


I would be toast.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> > Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> agree 100%:nod:


I would be toast.
[/quote]

what you really dont know is thats cake #4


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Who ever is posting the fat chick pics needs to be banned NOW!

We need an area for JUST HOT SEXY Females....


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

nattereri2000 said:


> View attachment 101144
> 
> 
> View attachment 101145
> ...










give those chicks a buger and fries....they look like they haven't eaten in months and they don't even have enough money for clothes to keep them warm...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> > Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> whew, good thing this is a thread about the N word... or else i would be banned for posting this...


shes not as bad as the first one. at least this chick doesnt have flaps covering up her ELBOWS!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> > Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> whew, good thing this is a thread about the N word... or else i would be banned for posting this...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

now thats true...i mean, she's not as fat as this chick...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

now THATS a front butt


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nattereri2000 said:


> now THATS a front butt


i was JUST about to type that lol

looks like her bikini and head are on backwards


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

There are so many threads right now with just people posting pics of girls....its great.

God why are people SO FAT! STOP EATINMG FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! Im too poor to be that fat, I couldnt afford the amount of soap its takes to wash a carcas that size, not to mention feeding it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.


what about her, will i get baned if i post pictures of her in hot girl threads lol

View attachment 101388


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nothing wrong with her. i think hes refering to morbidly nasty girls. you know, carnies


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

TURCO said:


> Seriously, we should make a p-fury rule that if you post a picture of a fat chick in a hot girl thread, you should get banned. No questions asked.


what about her, will i get baned if i post pictures of her in hot girl threads lol

View attachment 101388

[/quote]

I should hope so


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

el i dunno about you, maybe i have horrible standards...but









why does that pic remind me of the movie 8mm? 
something tells me thats an "audition" picture


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

something tell me you guys need help or a good lay.

ruined my day with those fat hoe pics!


----------

